

Caffeine: An Open Source Library to Speed Up Android Development - brentwatson
https://blog.percolate.com/2014/10/caffeine-an-open-source-library-to-speed-up-android-development/

======
on_and_off
It sounds like what every dev has sitting somewhere in an 'utils' module.

Even if I did not already have 95% of this in my codebase, I don't know if I
would use it. For many of these methods (like the launchActivity one) I would
need to have a look at the code in order to check how it is coded (in the
activity case, which flags they are using).

Not to mention that I think that you should own as much of your codebase as
you can. There are things like EventBus, Dagger or Glide that solve complex
issues and where you have to rely on the community. Caffeine is not one of
these.

------
genericone
This looks great, I'm in the process of developing my mvp on android, the java
development process has been quite a drag, to say the least. I'm looking
forward to giving this a try.

